# RCA over cat5 balun



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all
installed RCA baluns over cat5 on about 100 foot run. Plugged my iPod in and thiught it sounded really brittle and thin. Anyone else have any experience with this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

100' is a long distance for audio over RCA or cat5 the signal is not strong enough to go that distance without some sort of repeater. I dont recommend going farther than 30'


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You'd get some loss in signal strength for such a long run if you were using regular shielded cable, but not necessarily a loss of bass response. I don't know much about baluns, but I'm going to guess the one you picked is not a hi-fi unit. Did you check the specifications?

Incidentally, it doesn't make much sense to string a long cable run for a such a highly portable source...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Just curious, is the audio from your ipod amplified thru the headphone jack, or an audio out thru the main connector


----------



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all,
This was a service call for a home we automated quite some time ago. He was having a party with a dj and needed a quick way to plug the dj system into the rack downstairs. we ran an extra cat5 to the tv in the living room so we just simply put baluns on both ends and put it into the audio switch  i guess its a bit of a long run i was just wondering if anyone experienced a thin sound with rca baluns.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Try wireless audio for that application. Audioengine has a nice system.


----------

